# NSW, 9/6, Hawks Nest



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Stayed at a friends house, couldn't paddle as much as I wanted because of my back but got helpers to carry the yak up the bank.
Taking my 14 year old daughter in the back is getting harder and I'm amazed how much you need your back for balance.
She out fished me 3 to one on the first trip so I left her behind on the second and only got the one.
Some of the squid were tiny for this time of year.
Beautiful conditions.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

It's great to see the kids grow up and out-do us isn't it? After that I'd be thinking it's time to hand over the paddle and retire to the back of the yak with a rod and a coldie myself.
Glorious photos Kerry, you're a magician.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

eric said:


> Webbed toes. Just as I thought.


At least you had the decency not to mention the fact that there are only 4.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

As always your photos are a cut above Kerry. Might be time to shell out for a kayak for the 14 year old and save the old bones for when you need them?


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

paulo said:


> As always your photos are a cut above Kerry. Might be time to shell out for a kayak for the 14 year old and save the old bones for when you need them?


Keza, hand down the yak to the 14 year old and get a new one for you would be better!!!!

A quality post once again.

Best wishes

Ian


----------

